# Positioning For Pecs (Build A Massive Chest)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Although I pride myself on having a balanced and even physique, I would still have to say that my pecs are my “standout” body part. In the offseason, I generally wear a size 54 jacket, and only a 34 pant. My jacket size is mostly due to the mass and thickness of my chest more [...]

*Read More...*


----------

